# minis on board



## kaykay (Dec 16, 2003)

Okay i dont want to upset anyone but i felt i had to delete this topic due to privacy issues.






I have emailed the owner and offered our help

thanks

Kay


----------



## windycityminis (Dec 17, 2003)

So Sorry if I caused any problems there!





Word on the big horse forum today is that these were ponies and not minis.


----------



## kaykay (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey lara its ok y ou are just trying to help!!! I did think they were ponies but I did email and offer our help but have not heard back. Did you get any reply???

Kay


----------



## windycityminis (Dec 17, 2003)

Kay,

I IMed you

Short story is...lice, worms, etc.


----------

